

Was npmjs.org temporarily compromised? - dbeardsl
https://github.com/isaacs/node-tar/issues/33

======
dbeardsl
tldr;

During an npm install of the tar module I received this:

    
    
        npm http 200 https://registry.npmjs.org/tar
        npm ERR! registry error parsing json
        npm ERR! SyntaxError: Unexpected token y
        npm ERR! ny-leone-porn-sex-scene/Sunny-Leones-deleted-sex-scene-from-Ragini-MMS-2/photostory/33010796.cms"})^@9"},"�������
    
    

Followed by the rest of the package.json from the module.

Something or someone injected data into the response I got from npmjs.org. The
fact that it was Isaac Schlueter's account is particularly worrisome.

